# Laptop Won't Power Up



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I think I might have fried my laptop. 

I had my laptop plugged in a booted up. I was using my wifi hotspot to connect to internet. The hotspot had message saying it was low on power, so I plugged it into a usb port on the laptop thinking I could use the laptop to charge it.

I left the laptop for a few minutes and when I came back, it was powered off and wouldn't power back up. I disconnected the hotspot and power cord and tried powering up from laptop. Nothing. Plugged into a different outlet. Nothing.

I found a battery reset procedure on the web and tried it. Nothing. When I press the power on button, the blue light blinks 5 times and then nothing. No fan startup.

A message did pop up on my laptop when I plugged in the hotspot. The laptop didn't realize it was a hotspot and thought it was some other kind of usb device. The message only displayed for a short time and I don't remember what it said. It might have been a usb hard disk message.

Any ideas on what I may have damaged?


----------



## FakeMountainMan (Jul 9, 2014)

The blinking light might be a diagnostic code, if you Google your laptop model and flashing light you might find some info. I doubt the problem is directly related to plugging the hotspot into the USB,but anything is possible.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2014)

Try this.

Remove the A/C wall power cord. Remove the battery. Then open it up and press the power button, holding it in for ten seconds. Count slow... 

Then put the wall cord back in and see if it will now power on...


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

TraciInTexas said:


> Try this.
> 
> Remove the A/C wall power cord. Remove the battery. Then open it up and press the power button, holding it in for ten seconds. Count slow...
> 
> Then put the wall cord back in and see if it will now power on...


Thanks. That's the battery reset procedure I had found and it didn't fix the problem.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

I have one that...... (plug in the a/c, leave the battery in like normal) and then pushing and hold the power on button for.... say 30 seconds or better.... and that finally brings it awake... That might work, maybe not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2014)

Share the make and model with Us? Perhaps we can find something...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> Any ideas on what I may have damaged?


I've got a few ideas. Sometimes the battery becomes unseated and the charging connector isn't making good contact. Try removing the battery and reinserting it.

Also consider the possibility that it's not the laptop, but the AC adapter. If you can, verify that voltage is present at the laptop plug.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Generally, computer power supplies have a fusable link that will open up when the power drain is too much (required safety device to prevent fires). Contact the laptop manufacturer to find how to access it.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Strange.

I just powered it up and now it works. It didn't work yesterday, but today it works. It's just been sitting since yesterday. I didn't touch it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> Strange.
> 
> I just powered it up and now it works. It didn't work yesterday, but today it works. It's just been sitting since yesterday. I didn't touch it.


Probably battery seating then. Remove and reinsert the battery to reestablish and good connection.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Nevada said:


> Probably battery seating then. Remove and reinsert the battery to reestablish and good connection.


It acted like it was in sleep mode. It went back to the same web page it was on when it lost power.

I had reseated the battery twice and it still wouldn't power up. I didn't touch the battery between the time it failed and the time it powered up, so it doesn't seem like a battery problem.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> It acted like it was in sleep mode. It went back to the same web page it was on when it lost power.
> 
> I had reseated the battery twice and it still wouldn't power up. I didn't touch the battery between the time it failed and the time it powered up, so it doesn't seem like a battery problem.


Some laptops don't recover from sleep mode easily. My laptop is that way. I changed my power settings to not put it in sleep mode.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Check the power output from the power supply. Suspect a bad power supply. Seen similar several times.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2014)

Nevada said:


> Some laptops don't recover from sleep mode easily. My laptop is that way. I changed my power settings to not put it in sleep mode.



Sleep or Hibernate is not a good and functional choice for some computers... Yes, adjust your power settings to do OFF/ON & not dozing mode.

Additionally, some HP and Dell models are notorious for getting "stuck." And even removing all their power sources does not remedy the issue. But pressing and holding the Power button discharges the capacitors, allowing it to finish powering down...


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

MoonRiver said:


> I didn't touch the battery between the time it failed and the time it powered up, so it doesn't seem like a battery problem.


Sorry, I didn't write that correctly.

I reset the battery a couple of times and it didn't resolve problem. I then left the laptop sitting on the coffee table and about 24 hours later tried to power it up again. I had done nothing to the laptop during that 24 hours. It powered up and has been working OK since then.


----------

